# Peruvian Serrasalmus Elongatus Piranha



## Rico301 (Jul 10, 2011)

Check out my fish getting his grub on.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Cute lil' guy!


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

nice fish! thanks for sharing








I see another tank in the reflection of the glass, what you g0t in there?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice kick ass Elong you got there!...He rocks like an EDDY GRANT concert!!.....


----------



## Rico301 (Jul 10, 2011)

CyberGenetics said:


> nice fish! thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thanks, in reflection of the glass is my 114 gallon breeder freshwater monster tank with a 1ft.jardini and a pair of managuense, with a ecuadorian hoplias malabaricus common name wolf fish which is 9in. Make sure you guys subscribe to my channel for more vid updates


----------



## Rico301 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks guys keep tuning in for more vids I might just have some of my 114 gallon fish on here soon


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

How long have you had him? and how big was he when you got him?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice video. you got a good looking elong


----------



## Rico301 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ryan25 said:


> nice video. you got a good looking elong


thanks


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Very nice video


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)




----------

